# Ashing a pipe?



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Forgive me if this is a dumb question (or if it's been addressed elsewhere...I couldn't find anything), but does anyone/everyone ash their pipe when it goes out (dump out the burned tobacco) or do you just leave it in there and relight? I recently got a hold of some longer burning flake-type tobaccos and I'm still getting the hang of the best way(s) to pack them and while I do enjoy the longer burn, they still go out here and there. I usually would tap out the ash from more aromatic and faster burning ribbon tobaccos that I always smoked in the past and wondered if anyone else does this and if this should be done with the longer burning ones. I found myself doing that habitually, but then looked at the tobacco I was tapping out and it didn't look like it was all burned.

It's funny, after smoking a pipe for over 15 years, I'm only recently realizing (after reading many pipe threads here on Puff) just how much I didn't know about pipe smoking. It has revived my enjoyment of it and I realized I've been missing out for a long time!

Thanks in advance for your help and hopefully not laughing at me... :noidea:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

This is another one of those topics that none of us ever agree on it seems. Probably because there is no right answer or hard and fast rule IMO. As a rule I don't, except possibly with a really deep bowl or if I'm having trouble with relighting. If I do I always try not to dump it all out as I think it insulates the ember somewhat and helps disperse the flame evenly when drawn down into the tobacco chamber while relighting.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Unless I'm having trouble with the relight, I never dump the ash.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

johnmoss said:


> Unless I'm having trouble with the relight, I never dump the ash.


Same here!


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

I will ash about half the time when I do a relight. Usually after a longer break between them. What I usually do is take the poker piece of my trusty Czech tool and wiggle it around a bit in the white ash part just to loosen it up a bit so none of the good baccy falls out when I tip over my pipe.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Adam said:


> I will ash about half the time when I do a relight. Usually after a longer break between them. What I usually do is take the poker piece of my trusty Czech tool and wiggle it around a bit in the white ash part just to loosen it up a bit so none of the good baccy falls out when I tip over my pipe.


Yeah, I like to do something like this...usually when packed properly, I don't really lose any of the unlit tobacco. I have found the flake-type tobaccos to be a little more dense and heavy though so it's not as easy to gently tap out the used tobacco. Perhaps with those I'll take the advice of you other guys who never ash. I didn't used to do it when I first started smoking...only years later when I noticed the tobacco tasting sort of "burned"...


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

johnmoss said:


> Unless I'm having trouble with the relight, I never dump the ash.


That's my answer and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

The less I fool with it the better... keeps little bits from jostling around and getting sucked into the stem and my mouth!


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

If I see the grey of the ash and it seems to be getting thicker I will ash it very gently. It seems to make the relight taste better. I don't do it all the time though.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't dump any ash until I start sucking it through the stem.


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

For me, I ash just a little bit out when I'm a little more than halfway through the bowl. I try to keep a small layer of ash tho to help with keeping the bowl lit on it's own. In the end, as with most things, if a certain routine/method works for you, stick to it.


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

I, as any good and honest Puff brother of the briar would, enjoy Pearse's videos. And along with this one, he mentions ashing. I've found his advice quite sound.

Enjoy

YouTube - Maintaining a bowl of tobacco


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> Yeah, I like to do something like this...usually when packed properly, I don't really lose any of the unlit tobacco. I have found the flake-type tobaccos to be a little more dense and heavy though so it's not as easy to gently tap out the used tobacco. Perhaps with those I'll take the advice of you other guys who never ash. I didn't used to do it when I first started smoking...only years later when I noticed the tobacco tasting sort of "burned"...


when i relight i get a burned taste also (does anyone else get this?). so i tried just dumping it out and relight the ashless tobacco below it and got the flavor back. i guess ill just keep experimenting


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Mitch, I have trouble with the long flakes myself. Normally, I would never dump. Heck, I never even tamp until that panicy moment when I realize I'm losing it. But with flakes, sometimes it seems like I'm working on a bizarre DIY project, and sometimes dumping seems to be the thing to do.

Can you believe it? My pipe went out while typing that...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Reverie Forest said:


> I, as any good and honest Puff brother of the briar would, enjoy Pearse's videos. And along with this one, he mentions ashing. I've found his advice quite sound.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> YouTube - Maintaining a bowl of tobacco


I have used this method and it works for me--Did not know until after looking at this video what needed to be done at the last 3rd. of the bowl--will try it and hope I now can finish the last 3rd. without more relights! I have learned by tipping the pipe a bit it helps in my not getting some gurgling and moisture at the end of my smoke.

Thanks for the thread!!


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes, I dump the ash. Sometimes just once midway through the bowl...sometimes twice. It all depends on the size of the bowl.

I simply loosen up the top layer of ash with my pick and gently dump ensuring to not disturb the unburnt tobacco. I like to keep a little ash remaining, though.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Mitch, I have trouble with the long flakes myself. Normally, I would never dump. Heck, I never even tamp until that panicy moment when I realize I'm losing it. But with flakes, sometimes it seems like I'm working on a bizarre DIY project, and sometimes dumping seems to be the thing to do.
> 
> Can you believe it? My pipe went out while typing that...


Hah! Mark, you described my experience perfectly. I assume it will take a while to get a system down for the flake but for now, with the ribbon cut, that video really helped, thanks! I was pretty much doing something similar, but his explanation really helped fill in the blanks. The one thing I didn't know was how effective tamping is in the latter half of the bowl. I relight a lot so that was very helpful information.

Actually, last night I smoked a bowl of an aromatic I've been sitting on for over a year and was amazed by a couple of things. Number one, I think this tobacco aged well; it didn't seem quite as moist as my other, newer tobacco and it smoked much better than any of them ever have. Secondly (and consequently), that bowl lasted for about an hour which is a duration I've NEVER gotten out of a ribbon cut aromatic. I tried to keep from ashing (or tipping as he calls it in the video) as much as possible and it really helped. I did end up tipping it twice though mostly due to the fact that I just tasted too much ash which I didn't like. Furthermore, not realizing that tamping would have solved the problem, I couldn't get it relit. Now that I have this information, I'm really looking forward to firing up the next bowl!

Thanks to all of you for your helpful input. This is really going to significantly contribute to my smoking pleasure...


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Senator said:


> Yes, I dump the ash. Sometimes just once midway through the bowl...sometimes twice. It all depends on the size of the bowl.
> 
> I simply loosen up the top layer of ash with my pick and gently dump ensuring to not disturb the unburnt tobacco. I like to keep a little ash remaining, though.


That's my routine, too.


----------

